# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط المسفر عن الميسر محمود شكري الالوسي لاول مرة .

## رشيد الكيلاني

*المسفر عن الميسر: للعلامة اللغوي محمود شري الالوسي رحمه الله (1319 -1901)  وهو بخطه أوله (أما بعد فهذه كلمات يسيرة، ومباحث لطيفة شهيرة، في الميسر الذي ورد في الكتاب والسنة، وشرح حقيقته على ما ورد من كلام الأئمة، أسكنهم الله تعالى الجنة، سميته المسفر عن الميسر، تحفة لذوي الأدب، ومن كان شغوفًا بأحوال العرب)ولدي نسخة جيدة منه وهذه هي ورقمها في دار صدام للمخطوطات 8505 وقد طبعت مختصرة في مجلة لغة العرب التي  اصدرها الاب انستانس الكرملي وهو من فطاحل اللغويين البارعيين* *والمخطوط ملئ بالمباحث اللغوية الصرفية الى جانب مسائل في التفسير والفقه والتاريخ،وقد قام استاذنا اياد القيسي بضمه الى المجموع الكبير للالوسي والذي يحتوي على جميع مؤلفاته وسيتم طباعته قريبا باذن الله تعالى.
http://www.zshare.net/download/7858413168a300dd/

*

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

شكر الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
ويسر الله للأستاذ إياد إخراج المجموع

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

*جاري التحميل
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
ورحم الله الشيخ محمود شكري
الألوسي رحمة واسعة، وأسكنه فسيح جناته

*

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنتم وللفائدة:
 - قال كوركيس عوَّاد:" للسيد محمود شكري الآلوسي، المتوفي سنة 1342هـ (1924م)، ولم يطبع، ألَّفه سنة 1319هـ (1901م).في آخره أنه نقل من نسخة المؤلف المحفوظة بخطه، في 19 جمادى الأولى سنة 1337 هـ ( 1918م)، نسخة ضمن مجموعة، وهي الأولى فيها، وذكر العلاَّمة الأستاذ محمد بهجة الأثري في " أعلام العراق" ( ص 147 الرقم 27) كتاباً للآلوسي بعنوان:" المسفر عن الميسر "، قال إنه في 40 صفحة، ولم يتسن لنا الوقوف على ذلك الكتاب لتحقق علاقة أحدهما بالآخر. الرقم 994 (1)؛ 20.5×14 سم؛ 59 ص؛ 17س"([1]).
 ______________________________  ___________
 [1] - الذخائر الشرقية، لكوركيس عوَّاد، جمع وتقديم وتعليق: جليل العطية، ص338، ج4، دار الغرب الإسلامي، بيروت، ط1، 1999م.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

للالوسي رحمه الله تاليف واحد عنوانه المسفر عن الميسر يقع في 40 صفحة وهو الذي اشار اليه الاثري رحمه الله ولعل كوركيس اشتبه عليه كتاب لعب العرب -وهو ايضا يتكلم عن الميسر -بكتاب المسفر علما ان الاب الكرملي قد اختصره في مجلته لغة العرب وقد اشرنا الى ذلك في بحثنا جولة مع مؤلفات الالوسي رحمه الله اشكرك اخي الطيب على المتابعة .

----------


## أبو الخلود

شكراً للأخ المرشد العراقي على هذا المجهود والأريحية
ونرحو الله تعالى لنا وله التوفيق إلى كل مافيه خير

----------


## لسان الدين ابن الخطيب

جزاك الله خيرا .....

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الآلوسي

جزى الله جل في علاه شيخنا وأستاذنا وعمنـا العلآمه محمود شكري الآلوسي عنــــا خير جزاء ... أبو إبراهيم الآلوسي

----------


## مروان العزي

> شكر الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ويسر الله للأستاذ إياد إخراج المجموع


شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المصري الس

جزاكم الله خيرا والرابط لا يعمل

----------

